# flashplayer tutet nicht

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie hatte ich das auf nem anderen PC auch schon mal :

obwohl der flashplayer installiert ist 

```
equery l flash

[ Searching for package 'flash' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ -] net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.31.0 (0)
```

bekomm ich Sachen auf z.B. youtube.com nicht abgespielt.

Nebendran auf dem PC tuts aber. Liegt das am amd64 ?

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich daheim schon mal aber hab keine Ahnung wie ich das damals hinbekommen hab.

Jetzt hab ich den firefox mal neu gebaut, leider ohne Erfolg.

Muss ich da was anders einstellen ?

----------

## hoschi

Andere waeren froh   :Rolling Eyes: 

Flash ist sowas wie Word und WMV, gekoppelt mit der Nervigkeit von Popups. Dazu der Resourcenverbrauch eines Virenscanners und die Sicherheitsluecken des Internet-Explorers. Noch dazu ist der MPEG Container technisch besser und standardisiert und Java taugt fuer die Browsergames sowieso besser.

----------

## tazinblack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Andere waeren froh  
> 
> Flash ist sowas wie Word und WMV, gekoppelt mit der Nervigkeit von Popups. Dazu der Resourcenverbrauch eines Virenscanners und die Sicherheitsluecken des Internet-Explorers. Noch dazu ist der MPEG Container technisch besser und standardisiert und Java taugt fuer die Browsergames sowieso besser.

 

Im Prinzip hast Du recht, aber sag mir bitte mal, wie ich youtube auf Java umstelle??!

----------

## hoschi

Die FLV-Dateien runterladen (gibt FF-Plugins extra dafuer) und mit ffmpeg direkt umwandeln, sind sowieso MPEG-Streams. Adobe verwendet nur eigene FLV-Container um inkompatibel zu MPEG zu sein, damit Flash installiert werden muss. Sonst koennte man die Flashwerbung auf heise.de, computerbase.de oder spiegel mit reichlich KlickBunti und Sound nicht an den man bringen  :Wink: 

Bequemer aber Zeitaufwendiger ist auch noch www.vixy.net - hat den Vorteil dass man gar nicht mehr YouTube besuchen muss. Aber was willst du eigentlich von YouTube, die Qualitaet ist saumaessig schlecht, die Aufloesung extrem niedrig und so ziemlich alles ist unlustig? Noch dazu ist die Bandbreite und/oder Kompression seit dem Hype unbrauchbar, man muss schon Glueck haben von nervigen Ladepausen verschont zu bleiben.

YouTube ist in meinen Augen ein drittklassiger Web 2.0 Scherz der vor allem Adobe nuetzt.

----------

## tgurr

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Liegt das am amd64 ?

 

Riiichtig!  :Smile: 

Flashplayer = 32bit, dein selbst kompilierter Firefox = 64bit.

Also entweder firefox-bin installieren oder noch net-www/nspluginwrapper nachinstallieren.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> Die FLV-Dateien runterladen (gibt FF-Plugins extra dafuer) und mit ffmpeg direkt umwandeln, sind sowieso MPEG-Streams. Adobe verwendet nur eigene FLV-Container um inkompatibel zu MPEG zu sein, damit Flash installiert werden muss.

 

```
youtube-dl URL(vom Youtube-File) -o file.swf
```

tut's genauso. Wird das O-Flag nicht gesetzt, wird zwar die FLV-Datei heruntergeladen, aber diese braucht man nur nach swf umbenennen, und VLC oder Mplayer kann swf-Dateien genauso abspielen.

P.S. Eines finde ich schon etwas ärgerlich: Da fragt jemand, wie er Spaghetti kocht, und bekommt als Antwort, dass Spaghetti doch scheiße schmecken, und wozu er Spaghetti überhaupt essen will.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Eines finde ich schon etwas ärgerlich: Da fragt jemand, wie er Spaghetti kocht, und bekommt als Antwort, dass Spaghetti doch scheiße schmecken, und wozu er Spaghetti überhaupt essen will.

 

Erst mal danke für die Tipps!

Und außerdem was geht euch an, was ich mit dem flashplayer machen will *g*

Ne also etwas frech ist das definitiv. Wenn alle hier so kollegial wären, könnte man dieses Forum gleich zumachen.

Aber trotzdem nichts für ungut. Vielleicht hatte er ja bloß nen schlechten Tag oder [zensiert].  *fg*

----------

## hoschi

Tut mir ja auch leid  :Sad: 

Aber wenn hier jemand fragen wuerde, wie er sich am besten Heroin reinzieht, wuerde ich aehnlich reagieren. Und ich habe sogar noch erklaert warum Flash boese ist und wie man sich das Zeug besser spritzen kann, ohne AIDS-Risiko  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

das deutsche forum ist voll von solchem zeug. da steht einer mit einem problem da, das ihm neu ist, braucht vielleicht nur einen kleinen schubser in die richtige richtung. was kommt? eine antwort ala "gar nicht erst probieren". 

im englischen bereich ist mir sowas überhaupt nicht bekannt. wenn die englische sprache kein problem ist, würd ich jedem raten im main forum zu posten.

----------

## tazinblack

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> das deutsche forum ist voll von solchem zeug. da steht einer mit einem problem da, das ihm neu ist, braucht vielleicht nur einen kleinen schubser in die richtige richtung. was kommt? eine antwort ala "gar nicht erst probieren". 
> 
> im englischen bereich ist mir sowas überhaupt nicht bekannt. wenn die englische sprache kein problem ist, würd ich jedem raten im main forum zu posten.

 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Würde meinem Englisch bestimmt gut tun, aber irgendwie bin ich hier eigentlich doch zufrieden! 

Ich werd aber mal reinschauen, versprochen.

----------

## hoschi

Frage ruhig im Englischen-Forum, allein schon auf Grund der Zahl der Leute die englische Sprechen (oder viel mehr schreiben) ist es "effektiver" dort zu posten  :Smile: 

Ausserdem bin ich da nicht ganz so oft  :Wink: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hab herausgefunden, dass mplayer auch .flv-Dateien ohne Umbenennen abspielen kann. Aber, dass das Abspielen ohne konvertieren mit ffmpeg zur Folge hat, dass der Sound mit dem Video nicht mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit abläuft. Zumindest bei manchen You-Tube-Videos.

----------

## pieter_parker

youtube-dl

wusste garnicht das es ein solches programm gibt, cool..

----------

